# man squashes woman to death..



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=97736&in_page_id=2

news story on metro about a man squashing his wife to death :shocked:

hmm sounds a bit weird..but it's cool that u get that kinda power..haha i always knew me sitting on someone wasnt just an empty threat haha


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2008)

OH PUH-LEASE!!!!

I have sat on people, full weight, on chest, who are 1/3 my weight and not had anything on their face but a smile, never mind a broken rib or 18. 

He was trying to kill her.... probably pouncing on her chest, full weight, up and down - and longer than 2 mins. 

Blah.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> OH PUH-LEASE!!!!
> 
> I have sat on people, full weight, on chest, who are 1/3 my weight and not had anything on their face but a smile, never mind a broken rib or 18.
> 
> ...



i did think that, cause itd be soo unlikely he just plonked his bum down on her. once again another incidence of media being twats 

but i still love that i can threaten to kill people just just ma bum haha


----------



## furious styles (Feb 9, 2008)

bizarre .. he must have been trying really hard, on a hard surface, and she must have had fairly brittle bones. and she died almost a month later? everything about this story is just weird.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> but i still love that i can threaten to kill people just just ma bum haha



Death my a large bum belonging to a female is near the top of my list of "ways I'd prefer to die, when the time comes."


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 9, 2008)

Well you know...maybe it was just her time to go... 

This goes to show, one never knows when the Great Rump will be calling you back, to that place from whence we came.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Well you know...maybe it was just her time to go...
> 
> This goes to show, one never knows when the Great Rump will be calling you back, to that place from whence we came.



If we came from rumps, are we ..... well..... eh, I can't do it.


----------



## NYSquashee (Feb 9, 2008)

Great, now there is a "CSI"ish story for real that those who love to be, and love to squash have to deal with.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 9, 2008)

Um, no. I've had people larger than me sit on me. It will not kill you. Not a 280 lb. man anyway. If she was 140, 280 just sitting on her would not equal death. No.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Um, no. I've had people larger than me sit on me. It will not kill you. Not a 280 lb. man anyway. If she was 140, 280 just sitting on her would not equal death. No.


Next time I see you, C, I'll sit on your face. That way we'll have evidence.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 9, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Next time I see you, C, I'll sit on your face. That way we'll have evidence.



Promises, promises. I'll believe it when I see/feel it.


----------



## mango (Feb 10, 2008)

*I've had three curvaceous BBW's sitting across me.... and two of them were from Jersey.... and I lived to tell the tale!!



*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

mango said:


> *I've had three curvaceous BBW's sitting across me.... and two of them were from Jersey.... and I lived to tell the tale!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha lucky man you


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 10, 2008)

mango said:


> *I've had three curvaceous BBW's sitting across me.... and two of them were from Jersey.... and I lived to tell the tale!!
> 
> 
> 
> *






PHOTOGRAPHIC EVIDENCE!!! This guy has had more fat girls sitting on him than a bench in a Lane Bryant Fitting room and aside from a few scrambled braincells he's none the worse for wear.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> but i still love that i can threaten to kill people just just ma bum haha



I'd die with a smile on my face


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> ...aside from a few scrambled braincells he's none the worse for wear.



Actually, I think that those might've been scrambled long before the squashings.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 10, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Great, now there is a "CSI"ish story for real that those who love to be, and love to squash have to deal with.



I know! The other day at school this guy came up to me and was all like, so, read that article. IS THAT YOU, SQUASH FACE?! I was all like, no man, we're not all like this. But no one would listen. I'm now known as fat girl face and I get daily wedgies.


----------



## billyk (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=97736&in_page_id=2
> 
> news story on metro about a man squashing his wife to death :shocked:
> 
> hmm sounds a bit weird..but it's cool that u get that kinda power..haha i always knew me sitting on someone wasnt just an empty threat haha


How heavy is 20 stone in pounds/ billyk


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2008)

billyk said:


> How heavy is 20 stone in pounds/ billyk



It's 280 pound...but I am sure you could have found that out, given you are on..well......the internet.


----------



## billyk (Feb 10, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> It's 280 pound...but I am sure you could have found that out, given you are on..well......the internet.



You got me there! My punishment is to be sat on by you! billyk


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2008)

billyk said:


> You got me there! My punishment is to be sat on by you! billyk



Um.

No.

............


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I know! The other day at school this guy came up to me and was all like, so, read that article. IS THAT YOU, SQUASH FACE?! I was all like, no man, we're not all like this. But no one would listen. I'm now known as fat girl face and I get daily wedgies.



Tell them not to even bother. Your death will be slow and agonizing, they need not trouble themselves.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> PHOTOGRAPHIC EVIDENCE!!! *This guy has had more fat girls sitting on him than a bench in a Lane Bryant Fitting room* and aside from a few scrambled braincells he's none the worse for wear.



*Dies Laughing*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 11, 2008)

I love it. Post of the month!


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Feb 12, 2008)

Hum.. See.. I never understood this squishing thing... unless he was doing something to actively hold her down you think she could have just moved around and disturbed him...

I know that if I sat on my bf and he didnt like it he could just roll me off him and I could knock him off of me..

*shrug*


----------



## billyk (Feb 12, 2008)

It would depend how small she was. If she was only 100 lbs or so she might not have been able to move. Remember the 190lb prostitute who sat on the 115lb guy & smothered him to death? I guess it can be done. billyk


----------



## love dubh (Feb 12, 2008)

Broke eighteen of her ribs by sitting on her? No way. More like, by pummeling the hell out of her. I could see him using his obviously larger body to, say, drive his knee/shin into her chest. This is like Mama Cass & The Ham Sandwich. :doh:


----------

